# Sliprollen montieren



## Zander Jonny (29. September 2018)

Moin, ich bin auf der Suche nach Sliprollen für ein kleinen harbeck Trailer,auf dem eine anka transportiert wird.

Ich komme allerdings überhaupt nicht klar wenn es darum geht das Richtige Zubehör (Sliprollen und Winde) zu bestellen .

Gibts da komplett Sets mit Winde windenstand rollen usw.?

Und dann muss es ja auch noch passen, ich tu mich da sehr schwer und bin kurz davor es in einer Werkstatt machen zu lassen.

Was meint ihr selbst machen oder machen lassen? handwerklich halte ich mich für ganz ok .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. September 2018)

Auf jeden Fall selber machen, da kannst du viel sparen und ist wirklich einfach. 

Wo kommst du her? Und stell doch mal Bilder ein.

Brauchst du wirklich einen Windenstand?


----------



## Tommes63 (30. September 2018)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> handwerklich halte ich mich für ganz ok .


Dann sollte die Montage kein Problem werden. Schon mal auf der Harbeck HP versucht?

https://www.harbeck.de/ITmaxxShop/Standard/default.asp?Aktion=KategorieUebersicht&Kategorie=183

Einfach mal genauen Typ checken und bestellen, oder hier mal Bilder einstellen. Ich schätze ein Anruf beim Hersteller hilft auch weiter.


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. Oktober 2018)

Ok, ich mache es selber.

Besten Dank


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Oktober 2018)

Für viele (mich eingeschlossen) hat der Leoloshop schon oft geholfen. https://www.ebay.de/str/LEOLO-shop?_trksid=p2047675.l2563 die sind günstig schnell und Kulant. Top laden finde ich. Und nein ich bin in keinster Weise in dem Shop integriert oder verwand.


----------

